# Who said pigeons can't build nests? :P



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Luna and Oddball have been nesting.....I think they have about 20 pieces of hay in there, 2 plastic zipties, and one of Tia's ( our cockatoo) feathers.  They're both good about backing up over the edge to go to the bathroom, for the most part. Luna likes to pick up the hay that Oddball brings her and move it around the nest box, as if she's somehow making it more comfortable. It's pretty cute to see them. Once they lay eggs, I'll replace them with wooden ones so that they don't hatch. Oddball sits above her and stands guard, poofed out impressively until he wants to settle in himself. They're let out of the for about five hours every day, sometimes more, and have lost fear of me. If they spill their water or run out of food, they'll land on me and fly away, and I know that they need something. Instead of flying away from me as I walk through the basement, they just run off to the side or ahead of me. They go back into their cage when I "ask" them too. I shoo them away from wherever they are, and they fly to the cage, and I say "Go home!" while motioning towards them and the cage with my hand. Then they jump in and Coo at me, haha. 

Here's Luna!
I have a question about her. Is she a white homer, or a white feral? Her parents nested on a porch where they weren't welcome and were poisoned...so she could be a feral. Her brother was pretty normal looking.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds and pictures! Try to find some very long, dried pine needles (lots of them) and give those to them .. then you'll see some world serious nest building!

Terry


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Ooo,really? Thanks for the tip! I'll have to go on a search for a tree, then explain to the owner why I want a branch.... That should be interesting!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Insomniac said:


> Here's Luna!
> I have a question about her. Is she a white homer, or a white feral?


If her parents are feral then she is too. She is quite lovely, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

We have two 'large' pine trees in our front yard & I'm always gathering needles for the aviary birds.  
They aren't the long needles, but my guys don't seem to care. They had a great time arranging & 
*re*arranging them.  

Here's a picture of Frank & Jessie building their first nest (5 years ago). As you can see by the set up, I was new 
at this as well.  
Frank just loved to place 'treasures' on Jessie's back. 

I sure like your nestbox.  

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This should be the cutest picture thread. : D I think that the best nest I've ever seen from my pigeons was one built by Silverbells and Henry. On a side note, it is interesting that Silverbells and Henry have since separated and have other mates, all by their own doing. They are the first pair I've ever had to do so. Well, Leonardo does have two wives, across the aviary from each other. So much for mating for life!  




















In finding these pics, I found a picture of a pigeon named Pica that belongs to someone on here (sorry, I just can't think of who's pijie she is, or seem to find the thread.) The picture is posted here somewhere but I'll post it again, this is a true nest-builder!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This was our Snowflake's (Flakey's) first nest, which we discovered in his cage from which he roamed around the room collecting all kinds of stuff. The white toy dove was his nestmate. We had to weed out certain objects of course - especially the tablets! (Now he's been in the aviary with a real mate and a real nest for a long time.)

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John, how funny. Nothing quite like improvising. 
I learned years ago [or was trained years ago] not to leave jewelery out because such items could end up in the nest. Never had to worry about tablets or pills though.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

All these pictures are wonderful.  

As Frank became more experienced at nest building over the years, his nests became more plush *and* colorful. 
He guarded that rose like a hawk. He had actually taken it from one of the other baskets.  

Cindy


----------



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

One of my pijies, Eponine, is sitting on eggs with her new mate, Westley. It's their first clutch together. I'll try and post pictures tomorrow. Their eggs are the first laid since the 'pigeon plague' that killed their previous mates, Buttercup and Enjolras, so I'm thinking of naming the chicks Estel (hope) and Fahin (heart's delight). Not to count my pigeons before hatch.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BEHOLD! The Frank Lloyd Wright of PIGEONDOM...a.k.a Arizona State University's *Peter Pied Piper!*

This is his nest extradinaire! This nest was called the "mansion." He built another nest in a nearby window, about half the size, called the "cottage nest." the mansion nest was easily a couple of feet high! Peter LOVED to build nests! Do pigeons get CNBS (Compulsive Nest Building Syndrome?)  

*NOTE:* Due to circumstances beyond my control, I am unable to post the nest picture from my files.

I have asked Cindy (AZWhitefeather) to post this picture for me...stay tuned...

* * * *

TaDa!! 
Ask & ye shall receive. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Shi,
That is really amazing...really!

Cindy,
Colorful and inviting nest. I like the way the rose matches the dish in the cage. You have a decorator Pigeon.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Awwww these pictures are fantastic!! I need to find a tree with long needles!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Cindy, that picture of Peter and his nest turned out just GREAT! Thank you sooooo much!

While Peter was building his skyscrapers, Cindy's birds were building their own unique nests...as you can see from her pictures. While her pijies didn't build "high," they sure built ORNATE - decorator style! 

Peter always seem more concerned with height than width!  Of course, he had a LOT of twigs and stems to choose from. He just kept flying back and forth from the ground nearby to his nest. At the time, his mate was accepting his twigs. He lost her after his first squab was born and raised "Alberta" on his own. He IS the one sitting on his own creation!  

Shi
& Squeaks (who builds "paper" nests!)


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhh I love the pictures, and to see all your pigeons in their "ordinary life" poses!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> Cindy,
> Colorful and inviting nest. *I like the way the rose matches the dish in the cage.* *You have a decorator Pigeon*.


Hi Charis,
Yes indeed. Frank was very conscious of 'color coordinating'.  

During Mikko & Malio's 'feather feud', Mikko won out & placed the feather in Pij'ette's basket. A few days later, I soptted Sam, their daughter, 'eyeing' the feather. You could tell she was contemplating on just how she was going to get that feather without Mom seeing her. Problem was, she was looking at it through the mirror.  
Got a cute picture of her 'plan of action'. 



mr squeaks said:


> Wow! Cindy, that picture of Peter and his nest turned out just GREAT! *Thank you sooooo much*!
> 
> Shi
> & Squeaks (who builds "paper" nests!)


You're very welcome Shi. 

Here's a picture of Peter with two of his offspring. At least that's how I titled it.
I don't remember their names (couldn't keep track as he had quite a few), but Shi will.
He produced some beautiful babies on top of that nest.  

The pictures aren't the best as I was having to look straight up to a second story window ledge. Despite the stiff neck, those guys were a joy to photograph.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmm, not sure, Cindy...Peter's babies were ALL beautiful, with a couple who were almost spitting images (Pieds) of him! That IS Peter on the right.

His mates were Checker or Blue Bar. He had Pieds and Checkers mostly. By the time I retired, he was up to the teens within less than a 2 year period! 

He and his mate(s) kept going back and forth between the mansion and cottage nests and laying 2 MORE eggs!  

He was a GREAT dad too and took his nest duties seriously!

After I retired, the university screened over the windows. Have not seen Peter again, even tho I look for him whenever I'm on campus! 

What a great pigeon he was!  

Shi


----------

